# Project 302



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well here's my new project straight from eBay to my doorstep. She's a little rough around the edges but Ive got a few tricks up my sleeve to bring it back to life.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chris let me know if you need any parts for your project. I might have them available.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you need them I have reel bodies, side plates, handle side plates, rotor cups, and plenty of gears...Some of them are mint..!


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys I took it apart today and she looks good mechanically.gears are like new inside.I do plan in installing the cross wind cam, manual bail kit, upgraded pinion bearing,and the HT 100 DRAG. Looking for a coffee grinder knob though.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i also have boxes of parts...spools..bodies...side plates...a bunch of stuff...also some that are already blasted and ready to coat


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

*project 302*

Got a few before and afters on the cleaning ..she aint winning any beauty contest but before season id like her to turn heads ..on the pier that is:thumbsup:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pull that key out of the axle and put it in a baggy before you lose it


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

That particular part goes in its own special bag.after losing and searching for one an hour or two one learns to take the small parts and bag them.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

thereelguy850 said:


> That particular part goes in its own special bag.after losing and searching for one an hour or two one learns to take the small parts and bag them.


There is about 6 in my garage...if you can find them you can have them


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Other than shimming...is there anyway to upgrade the slide and how it mates with the frame....?


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

@fairpoint..what slide are talking about?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The part that is screwed to the bottom of the shaft that slides up and down....
Sometimes slack develops between it and the reel frame......


----------

